# ibook won't connect to wireless



## misshil2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a mac iBook OSX 10.3.9 Power PC G3.

I have DSL. And a wireless router. All my other computers connect to the internet wirelessly including a mac mini, and a pc laptop. My iBook will not connect. 

I click on airport and click on my wireless name, it doesn't ask for a password (my wireless connection IS password protected) and it wait for a few seconds and says, "There was an error joining the AirPort network". It will connect to a wireless connection that is not password protected so I'm guessing there isn't anything broken, but there is some setting that is just wrong and I can't figure it out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of network is it and what kind of password is it? The iBook G3 only has wireless b in it, so if you have a g only network it won't connect. Also, I don't think that the Airport in that Mac can connect to WPA2 networks. In fact it may only be WEP.


----------



## misshil2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know how to find out if I have a b or g network. Can you point me in the right direction here?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you know how to get into the router and change it's settings? After you log into your router many have a status screen that shows it's current settings.


----------

